# Ouvrir un port sur Leopard ?! C'est quoi ce truc !



## fable (8 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis que j'ai installé Léopard, je vais de déception en déception et vais même à m'en demander si je ne devrais pas remettre Tiger...

En cause ? Pas mal de chose mais la principal horreur: Le coupe-feu, jamais vu une M**DE pareille !! (Et pourtant j'ai plus de 6 os différent chez moi...)

C'est vraiment n'importe quoi...

Et j'ai vu en faisant une petite recherche que j'étais pas le seul...

J'ai installé WaterProof (et j'ai rien compris,  je l'avoue...).

Alors peut-être quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer comment mettre un coupe-feu un peu serieux... ?

Ou tout au moins comment ouvrir mon port 16600 ? Parce serieux je vois pas dutout (le truc "avancé" c'est une blague ?)

Enfin bref je suis très déçu, déjà que le passage à Léopard fût un véritable parcours du combattant, le pare-feu de noobie c'est le pompom   :hein:


----------



## fable (8 Décembre 2007)

Personne ne peut m'aider ?


----------



## Invité (8 Décembre 2007)

D'accord avec toi sur la daube intégrale.
Tu ne peux pas ouvrir UN port, mais donner l'autorisation à l'application concernée d'ouvrir tous ses ports.
C'est un pis-aller, mais ça répond peut être à ta question.


----------



## fable (8 Décembre 2007)

+/-

C'est déjà bien sympa de m'aider !

Le truc c'est que j'étais très content de celui qui avait avec Tiger existe il un programme qui me permettrait de faire la même chose, avec autant de facilité ?

Pour le moment, je vais tout bloquer et ouvrir pour certaine application... mais bon ça me convient pas dutout, j'espère que Apple va rapidement faire quelque chose !

Cordialement,

Fable


----------



## apenspel (8 Décembre 2007)

Je trouve qu'une bonne solution pour la facilité, c'est d'installer un coupe-feu payant (mais il faut se préparer à dépenser sans arrêt pour les MàJs) pour gérer l'ouverture et la fermeture.
J'aime le tandem Little Snitch et Net Barrier.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (8 Décembre 2007)

apenspel a dit:


> Je trouve qu'une bonne solution pour la facilité, c'est d'installer un coupe-feu payant (mais il faut se préparer à dépenser sans arrêt pour les MàJs) pour gérer l'ouverture et la fermeture.
> J'aime le tandem Little Snitch et Net Barrier.


Cest dingue ça  
Pourquoi devoir _payer_ des logiciels qui pallient des manques du système dexploitation ? Pas normal ça :mouais:


----------



## ntx (8 Décembre 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Cest dingue ça
> Pourquoi devoir _payer_ des logiciels qui pallient des manques du système dexploitation ? Pas normal ça :mouais:


Est-ce que bloquer les ports réseau c'est le boulot de l'OS ?


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Décembre 2007)

Je ne comprends pas trop où est le problème.

Le firewall IP (_ipfw_) est présent dans Leopard comme dans Tiger, et on peut toujours s'en servir.

Maintenant, pour le firewall applicatif, c'est un petit plus de Leopard. Et si on n'en est pas content, on peut toujours en acheter un autre. Comme on le faisait sous Tiger.

Je me trompe ?


----------



## divoli (9 Décembre 2007)

apenspel a dit:


> Je trouve qu'une bonne solution pour la facilité, c'est d'installer un coupe-feu payant (mais il faut se préparer à dépenser sans arrêt pour les MàJs) pour gérer l'ouverture et la fermeture.
> J'aime le tandem Little Snitch et Net Barrier.



Ben voyons. :mouais:

199 euros la version familiale, et on a même pas droit à un pare-feu correct. :mouais:

Et il faut encore allonger les biffetons pour une solution payante ?! 

Tu déconnes, là, Jean-Claude !


----------



## fable (9 Décembre 2007)

ntx a dit:


> Est-ce que bloquer les ports réseau c'est le boulot de l'OS ?



Tiger faisait tout ce dont j'avais besoin    depuis 2 ans  

... Il était une fois un système sorti à l'arrache


----------



## David_b (9 Décembre 2007)

fable a dit:


> Tiger faisait tout ce dont j'avais besoin    depuis 2 ans


pourquoi changer alors?


----------



## divoli (9 Décembre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> pourquoi changer alors?



Parce que Leopard est un tout, que l'on ne se décide pas en se basant sur un seul élément.


----------



## fable (9 Décembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Parce que Leopard est un tout, que l'on ne se décide pas en se basant sur un seul élément.


Tout à fait !

La question quand j'ai été l'acheter, s'était pourquoi pas changer...

Le félin est présenté comme une mise à jour majeur... il n'y a donc à priori pas de raison de s'en priver...

Et j'avoue y'a quelques bonnes surprises (Time Machine, nouveau safari, ...)

Mais c'est clair que si il était écrit sur la boîte: contient un pare-feu merdique j'aurais hésiter...

Sinon en dehors des questions à 2 francs 6 sous, j'ai Réinstallé little snitch mais comme je le pensait il permet de bloquer des connexions et pas d'ouvrir des ports...

Le programme pour lequel c'est le plus énervant, c'est Transmission 





Alors que quand tout était ouvert j'arrivais à des vitesses dingues (800ko/s) (et ne me dis pas que c'est parce qu'il n'y a peut-être pas beaucoup de pairs, j'en ai 34 sur 60)


----------



## David_b (9 Décembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Parce que Leopard est un tout, que l'on ne se décide pas en se basant sur un seul élément.


Pour formuler ma question autrement : pourquoi claquer 129 euros pour "essayer" un OS si celui dont on dispose fait déjà "tout" (je cite) "ce dont on a besoin" ? C'est un outil de travail (ou de loisir), pourquoi en changer s'il marche bien ?
C'est une question très bête : je suis radin  et j'ai parfois l'impression que certains font la maj Léopard juste "parce qu'il est sorti", c'est tout et ça m'étonne un peu 


Je sais pourquoi j'ai acheté Léopard : j'en ai besoin pour préparer des publications.
Je sais aussi pourquoi il n'est pas installé sur ma machine de production : tous les softs que j'utilise ne sont pas compatibles. _Et_ aucune des "innovations" de Léo ne mérite de remettre en question ma façon de bosser.
Je le savais avant de l'acheter et avant de l'installer


----------



## David_b (9 Décembre 2007)

fable a dit:


> Tout à fait !
> 
> La question quand j'ai été l'acheter, s'était pourquoi pas changer...


au moins je sais pourquoi maintenant 




> Sinon en dehors des questions à 2 francs 6 sous


129 euros, quand même 

sinon : n'est-il pas possible de configurer "librement" le pare-feu en ligne de commande sans passer par l'interface graphique de Léo ? J'en sais rien du tout :rose: mais vu que c'est un truc Unix à la base ?


----------



## fable (9 Décembre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> Pour formuler ma question autrement : pourquoi claquer 129 euros pour "essayer" un OS si celui dont on dispose fait déjà "tout" (je cite) "ce dont on a besoin" ? C'est un outil de travail (ou de loisir), pourquoi en changer s'il marche bien ?
> C'est une question très bête : je suis radin  et j'ai parfois l'impression que certains font la maj Léopard juste "parce qu'il est sorti", c'est tout et ça m'étonne un peu
> 
> 
> ...


Tant mieux pour toi, mais c'est pas le cas de tout le monde...

Je suis plutôt satisfait de Léopard (à l'exception de deux trois choses), si je savais ouvrir des ports je serais même content !


----------



## fable (9 Décembre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> sinon : n'est-il pas possible de configurer "librement" le pare-feu en ligne de commande sans passer par l'interface graphique de Léo ? J'en sais rien du tout :rose: mais vu que c'est un truc Unix à la base ?



J'ai lu quelque chose dans ce goût là sur d'autres forums, mais j'ai pas du tout pigé comment faire... :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Décembre 2007)

Bien sur que c'est possible. 

Si on veut un firewall par ports on désactive celui des prefs système et on active ipfw (celui de tiger) via le freeware waterproof (le bouton static rules permet d'entrer les règles quasiment comme dans le panneau de config de tiger).

Il faut noter qu'on peut activer les deux si on le veut, ipfw prenant le dessus sur celui des prefs système par le fait qu'il se situe une couche au dessus (ou au dessous, ou bien à côté).

En lisant la doc apple on peut se rendre compte que le firewall des prefs système_ n'ouvre pas des ports, mais signe des applications_, alors chercher à les ouvrir c'est juste du temps perdu.

Il faut vraiment se mettre ça dans le crâne : tu lui ajoutes une applis, il la signe, et dès ce moment il lui laisse faire des connexion/réponses. Pas de ports.


----------



## fable (9 Décembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> ...qu'il se situe une couche au dessus (ou au dessous, ou bien à côté).


:love: :love: 


Ok merci   supermoquette  , j'ai vais me replonger dans ce petit programme alors (je suis pas trop bilingue donc j'y comprend pas grand chose).


----------



## divoli (9 Décembre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> Pour formuler ma question autrement : pourquoi claquer 129 euros pour "essayer" un OS si celui dont on dispose fait déjà "tout" (je cite) "ce dont on a besoin" ?



Mais pourquoi tu reprends ma phrase, si c'est pour dire ça. :mouais:

Moi y'en a expliquer à toi que moi être intéressé par des nouvelles fonctions (Time Machin, Spaces notamment), et que moi en plus avoir besoin de bootcamp. 

Mais moi pas content de l'évolution du firewall, et moi loin d'être le seul.

Apple très orienté internet depuis presque 10 ans (depuis premier *i*Mac, le *i* y'en a avoir une signification).

Internet important ----> Firewall important.

Raisonnement à toi pas tenir.


----------



## fable (9 Décembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Mais pourquoi tu reprends ma phrase, si c'est pour dire ça. :mouais:
> 
> Moi y'en a expliquer à toi que moi être intéressé par des nouvelles fonctions (Time Machin, Spaces notamment), et que moi en plus avoir besoin de bootcamp.
> 
> ...




+1


----------



## supermoquette (9 Décembre 2007)

Pour moi une chose semble se profiler, parmi ceux qui n'aiment pas le firewall, il y a une pourcentage énorme de gens qui ne pigent pas comment il marche et sa différence d'approche.

Après le FUD de l'article de heise.de (le correctif 10.5.1 étant arrivé) il y a eu pas mal de sites qui ont testé ce firewall et ont vu que question sécurité il se débrouille ma foi pas si mal.


----------



## fable (9 Décembre 2007)

Faut dire que si coupe feu marche aussi bien que sur Tiger, il est franchement pas clair !


----------



## supermoquette (9 Décembre 2007)

Pas clair ? tu ajoutes une applis, il la signe. 

Difficile de faire plus simple. 

Je télécharge l'appli A, je la signe et hop.

Je télécharge A, je lis la doc de A, je trouve les ports de A et leur protocole, j'introduit tout celà dans le firewall, est-ce vraiment plus simple ?


----------



## David_b (9 Décembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Mais pourquoi tu reprends ma phrase, si c'est pour dire ça. :mouais:
> 
> Moi y'en a expliquer à toi que moi être intéressé par des nouvelles fonctions (Time Machin, Spaces notamment), et que moi en plus avoir besoin de bootcamp.
> 
> ...


Mais si :
Question de moi pas à toi. Question à tout le monde.
Question  est pourquoi acheter machin si machin-1 tout bon ?
Exemple : si ami à nous content Tiger "tout bon" : pourquoi acheter Léo ?


Pour reprendre un niveau d'expression qui me convient davantage (tu permets?), et puisque tu me parles de ton cas :  
Bootcamp n'est plus  dispo sous Tiger, c'est évidemment une bonne raison de passer à Léo, quitte à en essuyer les plâtres.
En clair : je ne doute pas un instant qu'il y ait de bonnes raisons de passer à Léopard. Mais acheter Léo juste parce que la boîte est sur un rayonnage de magasin?... ça me laisse perplexe.


----------



## divoli (9 Décembre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> Mais si :
> Question de moi pas à toi. Question à tout le monde.
> Question  est pourquoi acheter machin si machin-1 tout bon ?
> Exemple : si ami à nous content Tiger "tout bon" : pourquoi acheter Léo ?
> ...



Décidément...

D'abord, je sais bien que bootcamp n'évolue que via Leopard, et j'en ai besoin (ben oui), je l'ai dit dans le post que tu cites.

Ensuite, on ne critique pas Leopard dans son ensemble. Tu as tout faux, là. 

On se demande pourquoi le pare-feu (parce que l'on parle du pare-feu, là) évolue de cette manière. On se demande pourquoi on a l'impression de devoir avoir Bac + 15 pour utiliser ce truc, alors qu'avant c'était du sans-souci.
A tel point que certains en sont à se demander s'il ne doivent pas privilégier un pare-feu payant (parce que c'est ce qui ressort des forums de sites Mac).

Un pare-feu payant sur OS X, on se croirait sur Windows, là...


----------



## fable (9 Décembre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> Mais acheter Léo juste parce que la boîte est sur un rayonnage de magasin?... ça me laisse perplexe.



Personne te parle de ça...  

On a tous (je pense) fait nos comptes avant, si on a acheté Léopard, c'est parce qu'il y avait une bonne raison...

Là maintenant on essaye de pallier un manque de Léopard qu'il n'y avait pas dans Tiger...

Si je pouvais réglé mon problème sans m'en créer d'autres en simplement repassant à Tiger, je le ferais...


----------



## fable (9 Décembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Décidément...
> 
> D'abord, je sais bien que bootcamp n'évolue que via Leopard, et j'en ai besoin (ben oui), je l'ai dit dans le post que tu cites.
> 
> ...





A nouveau, +1


----------



## supermoquette (9 Décembre 2007)

Si c'est bac +15 que d'appuyer sur un "+", ou d'utiliser waterproof, vous avez du sacrément peiner pour décrocher le bac.


----------



## divoli (9 Décembre 2007)

Il y a un souci clair et net avec le coupe-feu.

Maintenant, peut-être que SM a raison, c'est peut-être essentiellement une question de compréhension et de remise en question de ses propres habitudes.

Je parle à priori, puisque que perso, bien qu'ayant acheté Leopard, je ne l'ai pas encore installé.


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Décembre 2007)

fable a dit:


> Faut dire que si coupe feu marche aussi bien que sur Tiger, il est franchement pas clair !


Si ça ne paraît pas clair, c'est peut-être que tu ne parles pas du même pare-feu que sous Tiger (_ipfw_, celui qui permet d'ouvrir les ports), lequel existe encore sous Leopard. Une lecture un peu plus attentive de la doc aurait pu t'apporter l'information (ça prend moins de 5 minutes à retrouver et à lire).

Leopard n'est pas Tiger, et il ne faut pas s'attendre à tout y faire exactement de la même manière.

Le nouveau pare-feu constitue une fonctionnalité supplémentaire, et l'on ne peut que s'en réjouir. Et pour ceux qui ne veulent pas l'utiliser, rien ne les y oblige. Il reste encore _ipfw_, qu'on peut toujours paramétrer à partir du Terminal (voir le manuel ici) ou au travers de frontends gratuits tels quel Waterroof qu'a cité (maladroitement) _supermoquette_.


_(enfin j'imagine qu'il s'agit bien de Waterroof et non de Waterproof, que je n'ai pas retrouvé...)_


----------



## fable (9 Décembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Si c'est bac +15 que d'appuyer sur un "+", ou d'utiliser waterproof, vous avez du sacrément peiner pour décrocher le bac.


Bin écoute, serieusement je trouve pas l'utilisation de WaterProof si intuitive que ça...

Quand j'essaye, j'en arrive à ce problème-ci: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=194474


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Décembre 2007)

fable a dit:


> Bin écoute, serieusement je trouve pas l'utilisation de WaterProof si intuitive que ça...


Paramétrer un firewall IP n'est pas forcément intuitif (on aborde le domaine de l'administration réseau, tout de même). C'est peut-être justement pour ça qu'Apple a rajouté un firewall applicatif dans Leopard.

Ceci dit, une fois qu'on a compris comment fonctionne un réseau et un firewall IP (ce qui ne coule pas de source, il faut l'admettre), le paramétrage avec Waterroof ne me paraît pas poser de problème.


----------



## fable (9 Décembre 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Paramétrer un firewall IP n'est pas forcément intuitif (on aborde le domaine de l'administration réseau, tout de même). C'est peut-être justement pour ça qu'Apple a rajouté un firewall applicatif dans Leopard.
> 
> Ceci dit, une fois qu'on a compris comment fonctionne un réseau et un firewall IP (ce qui ne coule pas de source, il faut l'admettre), le paramétrage avec Waterroof ne me paraît pas poser de problème.


Bin faut croire que si et que je suis pas le seul: cfr ici


----------



## apenspel (9 Décembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ben voyons. :mouais:
> 
> 199 euros la version familiale, et on a même pas droit à un pare-feu correct. :mouais:
> 
> ...


On peut payer&#8230; Je n'ai jamais dit qu'on doit.
Par contre, je sais que Little Snitch et Net Barrier ont leur petit succès pour des raisons diverses. Net Barrier, sans doute car il est en français comme son manuel.
Chacun fait ce qui lui plaît.

Or, si j'ai bien compris, ce qui ne plaît pas trop, c'est le Coupe-feu de Leopard et waterroof.

Trouvé grâce à Google : http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=246097


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Décembre 2007)

fable a dit:


> Bin faut croire que si et que je suis pas le seul: cfr ici


Je veux bien admettre qu'il y a peut-être des bogues à quelques endroits dans WaterRoof. Ils se sont peut-être trompés dans le paramètre qui requiert le nom de l'interface... à moins qu'il s'agisse d'un simple problème d'utilisation (je ne me suis pas penché sur le fond de l'affaire).

Mais je ferais remarquer que cela ne concerne que les réglages de *redirection d'adresse* (bouton "_NAT Setup_"), et non pas les *règles du pare-feu* (bouton "_Static Rules_") lesquelles fonctionnent très bien et correspondent à ce qui est proposé dans la rubrique "pare-feu" des _Préférences système_ de Tiger.

En ce qui me concerne, j'ai réussi à reproduire avec succès dans WaterRoof toutes les règles du pare-feu que j'avais dans _Préférences système_ sous Tiger.

Alors si le problème concerne le réglage du NAT, je pense qu'on est hors sujet (puisque le fil porte sur le pare-feu, si je ne me trompe).


----------



## DDTL (9 Décembre 2007)

Hello !

Moi je dois apparemment ouvrir un port pour Transmission (vitesse de téléchargement incroyablement lente, diode "mappage automatique" en rouge...). Ca doit faire le cinquième post (sur cinq topics différents) que je fais pour demander de l'aide sur ce programme, mais personne ne m'a encore répondu :rateau: 

Donc voilà, moi j'aimerais juste savoir comment ouvrir UN port pour CE programme (Transmission donc), après le reste je m'en fiche, j'ai pas vraiment envie de télécharger 25 programmes, de mettre le bazar dans le pare-feu et tout le reste ! 
Tsss, vivement que je puisse me resservir d'Azureus tiens  

Merci d'avance


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Décembre 2007)

Tout le monde n'utilise pas Transmission (ça semble être un client BitTorrent, non ?) alors il faudra être un peu patient pour avoir des réponses.

Ceci dit, si la vitesse de téléchargement est lente (et pas nulle), c'est que ça marche déjà et que les ports requis sont déjà ouverts. Je me trompe ?


----------



## supermoquette (9 Décembre 2007)

azureus marche très bien, utilises-le dès maintenant&#8230;


----------



## DDTL (9 Décembre 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Ceci dit, si la vitesse de téléchargement est lente (et pas nulle), c'est que ça marche déjà et que les ports requis sont déjà ouverts. Je me trompe ?



Bah le truc c'est que plafonner à 20 kb/s quand on a le WiFi 16 méga et que le fichier est censé être "seedé" par plein de monde, c'est un peu étrange... En fait le port en lui même est ouvert, c'est juste qu'il n'est pas "mappé" ! En gros j'aimerais juste savoir comment mapper un port...

Sinon pour Azureus, bah si je l'ai laissé tomber c'est justement parce qu'il me faisait le coup des erreurs fatals ! Mais je sens que je vais le re-télécharger pour ré-essayer !

Sinon j'ai essayé Bit Rocket, idem les téléchargements plafonnent à 20kbs, et il me marque également "unable to map port or they have been mapped manually" ! Désolé de paraître impatient, c'est juste que je commence à m'inquiéter, j'espère ne pas avoir fait planter un truc sans y faire attention !

EDIT : et NON, Azureus ne fonctionne toujours pas, je l'ai réinstallé, mis à jour, et j'ai encore le droit à l'erreur fatale ! ><


----------



## fable (9 Décembre 2007)

DDTL a dit:


> Bah le truc c'est que plafonner à 20 kb/s quand on a le WiFi 16 méga et que le fichier est censé être "seedé" par plein de monde, c'est un peu étrange... En fait le port en lui même est ouvert, c'est juste qu'il n'est pas "mappé" ! En gros j'aimerais juste savoir comment mapper un port...
> 
> Sinon pour Azureus, bah si je l'ai laissé tomber c'est justement parce qu'il me faisait le coup des erreurs fatals ! Mais je sens que je vais le re-télécharger pour ré-essayer !
> 
> ...


J'ai le même problème j'ai essayer WaterRoof comme conseillé par SM mais apparement il veut de jouer avec mon Macbook...

Bref c'est assez pénible...

J'ai vérifié, mon modem est full ouvert !

Donc sa vient vraiment du macbook, pourtant j'ai mis le coupe feu sur un truc genre "tout ouvert", bref je ne sais pas quoi faire pour que Transmission m'écrive en toute lettre "Port ouvert" "mappage actif"


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Décembre 2007)

Si les deux coupe-feux du Mac et celui de ton modem sont désactivés, c'est que le problème vient d'ailleurs.

Ça peut venir notamment du logiciel Transmission ou de ton FAI...


----------



## fable (9 Décembre 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Si les deux coupe-feux du Mac et celui de ton modem sont désactivés, c'est que le problème vient d'ailleurs.
> 
> Ça peut venir notamment du logiciel Transmission ou de ton FAI...


C'est pas du FAI, ça marchait très bien quand j'étais sous Tiger...
A mon avis c'est parce que le coupe-feu de Leopard ouvre les connexions mais peut-être pas les ports précis.


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Décembre 2007)

Sur le site d'origine de Transmission, je vois qu'il y a eu beaucoup de corrections de bogues qui concernait Leopard dans les dernières versions (notamment celle d'il y a 5 jours).

Ça me fait dire qu'on est peut-être encore loin de la stabilisation de la version Leopard de ce logiciel...


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Décembre 2007)

fable a dit:


> A mon avis c'est parce que le coupe-feu de Leopard ouvre les connexions mais peut-être pas les ports précis.


Dans le principe, on ne ferme pas les ports d'une connexion qu'on ouvre, à moins de le préciser explicitement.

De toute manière il suffit de désactiver totalement les deux pare-feux pour en avoir le coeur net. Si le logiciel continue à bloquer, ça ne pourra pas venir d'eux.


----------



## DDTL (9 Décembre 2007)

Bon, pour ma part BitRocket marche ! (la preuve, j'ai réussi à dépasser les 350k en download). C'est juste que le premier torrent lancé ne devait pas avoir beaucoup de sources, ce qui expliquerait la lenteur du téléchargement !


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Juin 2008)

Salut salut !

Une petite remontée de thread ! J'ai essayé un peu tout pour ouvrir les ports sous léopard.....
Mais je n'arrive pas à faire passer mon port transmission au vert 

Il y a de nouvelles choses à faire ou faut il passer par un soft genre netbarrier ?


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Salut salut !
> 
> Une petite remontée de thread ! J'ai essayé un peu tout pour ouvrir les ports sous léopard.....
> Mais je n'arrive pas à faire passer mon port transmission au vert
> ...


Chez moi il est au vert.

Contrairement à NetBarrier (qui nécessitera un réglage particulier), le Coupe-feu de Mac OS X.5 Leopard ne bloque pas forcément Transmission. Il suffit de régler le Coupe-feu comme ceci :

Préférences Système>Sécurité>Coupe-feu

Définir l'accès de certains services et applications

Avec le "+" choisir Transmission. Et ça marche. 

Maintenant, ceci est avec un iMac en X.5 relié à une Time Capsule elle même branchée à un modem Ethernet. Si tu utilises un routeur qui bloque le port de Transmission ou les communications P2P, c'est une autre affaire.


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Juin 2008)

Héhéhéhé

J'ai vaincu  !
Bon en fait j'étais sur un port que j'utilise en permanence et il y a un bug au niveau de ma livebox 

Donc tout marche bien, firewall activé sur le macbook et sur la livebox 

Merci Moonwalker


----------



## trible (24 Mars 2010)

ntx a dit:


> Est-ce que bloquer les ports réseau c'est le boulot  de l'OS ?



Excusez moi de relancer le fil de cette vieille discussion mais  j'étais moi même à la recherche d'une solution permettant de manager les  ports de mon snow leopard (ipfw fait très bien tout ça) et je ne peut  m'empêcher de donner mon avis sur la question :

Je pense que le  rôle d'un système d'exploitation est d'interagir avec les élément  matériels d'un ordinateur (exploiter la machine quoi  ). De la même  manière qu'il peut gérer la luminosité de l'écran, il est souhaitable  qu'il puisse administrer les différents protocoles gérés par son ou ses  interface(s) réseaux... Pouvoir fermer ou ouvrir un port TCP de la pile  TCP/IP en association avec Ethernet fait donc partie de son travail  (enfin, moi je dis ça... j'dis rien  )


----------

